# Problemen IPtables in kernel toevoegen

## Bo

Geachte forum,

Ik weet niet of ik hier de juiste plaats heb voor mijn vraag, maar ik heb het volgend probleem.

Ik heb een gentoo systeem (2.6.20-gentoo-r7), dat altijd goed gefunctioneerd heeft.

Nu wilde ik iptables gaan gebruiken, dus het kernel moet opnieuw gecompileerd worden.

Ik heb dit gedaan met de IP table support opties. (aan de hand van de how-to)

Als ik nu de kernel start loopt het systeem enkele minuten en dan crashed het. (panic, interupt etc.)

Ik heb een iptables .config van het internet gehaald, en daarmee gecompileerd, en het blijft hetzelfde.

Het oude kernel zonder iptables werkt wel goed.

Heb ik wat vergeten weg te gooien of te "cleanen" ?

Mijn vraag is wat is nu de beste strategie:

1- De output van de dump te analyseren, en kijken of daar een clue te vinden is.

    (gaarne advies hoe ik dat moet doen,word dat ergens weggeschreven zodat ik het kan posten ?)

2- Het systeem helemaal van vooraf aan te herinstalleren. 

3- Alleen (de source van) de kernel te updaten, naar de laatste versie 

4- De compiler parameters toevoegen/verwijderen, trail er error om te zien of ik daar uitkom.

Gaarne uw reactie,

Peter

----------

## nixnut

Optie 2 kan je doorstrepen. Eerst maar eens een kernel bouwen die het doet. Een kernel hoort niet te crashen. Zomaar een .config van het internet halen en verwachten dat die al je hardware ondersteunt is wellicht wat veel gevraagd. Boot je werkende kernel en probeer de .config daarvan te achterhalen. Wellicht kan je die met zcat /proc/config.gz vinden of als je genkernel hebt gebruikt in /etc/kernels. Gebruik die om de iptable dingetjes aan te zetten.

----------

